# Help...my shortbread is too crumbly!



## mscarly

I am making cut out shortbread cookies using a heart shaped cookie cutter, but the dough won't stick together! I made the dough last night and it has been chilling in the fridge over night. How can I make the cookies stick together with out really loosing that shortbread texture?

Thank you!


----------



## cakeface

sounds like there isnt enough butter/ too much flour in the recipe. Try bringing some of the dough to room temperature and incorporating some softened butter to get the right consistancy


----------



## mscarly

It worked!! Thank you, cakeface!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## kathy slemp

Why is my shortbread dry? It's buttered, flaky, but has a dry mouth feel. It is very white, not browned at all. Suggestions?


----------



## fablesable

I have to ask first Kathy if you have made or tasted shortbread before? It is a drier style cookie however it does all depend on the recipe. If you post your recipe and the instructions used as well as if you have a picture of your cookies that would be great, then we can get to the bottom of your issue. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## kokopuffs

Kathy Slemp said:


> Why is my shortbread dry? It's buttered, flaky, but has a dry mouth feel. It is very white, not browned at all. Suggestions?


Recipe, please! And Fablesable is quite correct. 8)


----------



## lindsayarnold

Try using a little bit less flower next time!


----------

